# Luke & Leia



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

I guess that must be me.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Yay







, so you have them already??


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

> Yay
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si. Mui Mui Bueno.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

CARY!!!!! You keep a darned good secret. And it is great news. They look very much at home in Daddy's arms. Can't wait for stories and photos!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Wooooohoooooo!!!!









Awesome Cary!!

More pictures ASAP please!!!!!! & which is which?? who's who??

edit: just look at that proud daddy's face!!! Priceless!!!!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Ok, so now you can post hundreds of pics. I can`t wait to hear all about them!!! it`s going to be so much fun!!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

And how long have you been hidding this from us? Yup you know what they say men are evil. LOL Just kidding. Thats an adorable pic!!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Congratulation on your new babies arrival home with you. More pictures, please.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Cary, I was really surpried, I'm so happy for you, Details please and more pictures.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Awww, aren't they precious. What beautiful babies you have Cary.

<span style="color:#33CCFF">*Congratulations!*</span>

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Leia on the left.
Luke on the right.
Me in the middle.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Leia on the left.
> Luke on the right.
> Me in the middle.
> 
> ...



LOL - thanks, I was wondering who that guy was









They are adorable!!! I want to squish them!!







Softly of course!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Luke looks like his birth father.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

They are beautiful, what a surprise. I was getting worried. congrats !!


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Congratulations Cary. I should be mad at you, I come every day to see if there is any word on when you were going to be able to bring them home. We want all the details...when did you get them? Tell us EVERYTHING!!!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

[attachment=12846:attachment] You brought your babies home [attachment=12849:attachment].Love the pic,you're all adorable.


----------



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

Congratulations! You look so happy.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Congratulations














They are adorable. Can't wait for more pics and stories


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

[attachment=12855:attachment]


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

IMG - we've been so worried! How could you keep this wonderful secret from your SM family???























I am so thrilled for you! What a wonderful picture of you with your arms full of your precious babies!

Now, don't be so secretive about sharing puppy stories with us!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Yay!!! What a great surprise.







Luke & Leia are PRECIOUS














and you look SO happy!!! Congrats, I'm so happy for you!!!!


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS, they are beautiful










































.

Oh your not bad yourself lol









We want heaps of pics, keep that camera out.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Congratulations!!!!









MORE pictures...and a little BIGGER please...








They look beautiful and it is a great picture of all 3 of you...
It needs to be your siggy picture!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

congratulation on your new babbies


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

YOU SNAKE!!!! (that is a good old aussie expression - it's not meant to be offensive)









Keeping it a secret from us women.
















What did you think?? That we were going to tell anyone..


















As if!!!














*US!!! *tell a secret.!!! hee hee

They look just adorable. 

Now dont forget you gotta go get a stroller; vest; dresses; lots of toys; and WE WANT LOTS OF PICCYS!!

Congratulations Cary they look adorable.


Hugs and tail wags

Dede and the little sausage from down under


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

OMG HOW CUTE!!!







Looks like you will have your hands full. 

My co-worker has brother and sister Yorkies she named Luke & Leia


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Awwwwwwww, wonderful!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Wow Cary!!! your babies, Luke & Leia are just beautiful














I am so happy that you finally have them in your arms


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

What a great pic to wakeup and see this morning!








You 3 look adorable together and can't wait to see all the pics
I know you'll be posting over the coming days. You guys look
so cute together.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Aww Congratulations! they are so cute!


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

> I guess that must be me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*CARY>>>CARY>>>>CARY!!!!!!





































This post made me sit straight up!!! Here I am in bed, just signed on this morning to check my Fantasy Football team and then new posts on SM and I SAW YOUR POST!!! So, up I rose to respond.









You lucky man!!! They are gorgeous and adorable and the 3 of you together look like a match made in heaven!!! Oh...that I only lived closer to you.










And one more thing Cary, please join the Chat sessions on Sat nights.....they are hilarious. You would enjoy yourself and we would love to hear first hand the antics of L&L!!!!









You must be in Maltese heaven!!!*


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

what a beautiful picture, cary!!!







i'm so glad you finally have them!







i'm so happy for you!!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Congratulations new daddy







more pics please


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

What a great surprise to wake up to today!! I'm so happy for you!!

[attachment=12868:attachment]


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Congratulations....Great Photo!!


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

That's wonderful news!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Yippie, I am so happy for you. So very glad they are home with you now. Let the games begin. Brother and Sister are so much fun.
Aimee


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

YAY!! So happy for you and your babies, Cary!! Dancing chilis and margaritas all around!!


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

YAAAAY!!!!!! They are so cute!!


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

Finally!!!! At last!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

[attachment=12877:attachment]


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Pretty babies!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Cindy


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

You sneak! Here I was worried you wouldn't get them. I was wondering what you were up to the last few days! SOOOOOOOOOO happy for you!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Just precious. Congratulations. What great names.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Congratulations














Your furballs are beautiful!! We look forward to MANY more pictures!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

Now just try to be on time for anything!!!! You are going to want to spend every minute playing with those adorable







babies. I know I can't tear myself away, and I only have one. Just think of all the attention you are going to get with those two cuties when you take a walk, you won't get too far.








Congratulations
















Now you have to ask "do they just love me for my puppies?"


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Awwww...your new babies are just precious!!!







I'm so glad you finally have them.







Congrats!!!!


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

I bet you just can't quit smiling. They are so adorable, but we definitely need more pictures right away.
Congratulations!!
[attachment=12884:attachment]
Pam and Sassy


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations! You must be soooo happy. They are adorable. More pictures please.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

I'll add more pics soon (hopefully later today).
It was up till the last minute Thursday evening
that I was able to call go or no go. (really tough)
I'm still waiting on the deposit from the other breeder
and had to resort to alternate sources to get them.
Financial? or Heart? I went with heart this time.


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

AHHH, that is such a great picture! Adorable babies!!! Nothing better than a Maltese and you get to double it!





















Congratulations!!!


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

We're so happy for you!


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

They are just adorable














Congrats!!!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Cary..........they are so precious.














More pictures, please.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Congratulations Cary. I should be mad at you, I come every day to see if there is any word on when you were going to be able to bring them home. We want all the details...when did you get them? Tell us EVERYTHING!!!!![/B]


 *You think you should be mad at him? HA, I am the one that told him he could join our Star Wars club and he even kept me in the dark about their arrival.

Just goes to show, we have a LOT more to learn about that Cary... the PROUD new Malt Daddy.

Cary they are adorable!

enJOY!
Melanie

PS now about the membership in our SW club....
*


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

*Cary, congratulations for the new babies! I know it has been a long wait but I am sure you are not thinking of that now! They look so sweet in your arms. Luke and Leia will be such a blessing to you. Have lots of fun and post more pictures ASAP!*


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

*Congratulations Cary!!!*<span style="color:#330033"> I'm so happy for you. Luke and Leia are adorable!














</span>


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

*Aww they are both so precious, you are the proud Daddy to 2 gorgeour furballs!!!!!! I am so happy that you finally have them!*


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

yay! congrats























did ya get two chick magnets in case one failed and you needed backup???? you sneaky li'l so-n-so! hehehe









the buttercup hopes they learn the joys of open peanut butter jars and cheerios falling from the heavens.....

ann marie and the "rice crispies are yummy too!" buttercup


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

I added some pics.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Cary, it is so great to finally see them in your arms at last.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I think I'm in love with Luke







he is just unbelievably too cute, Leia too


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Cary!!!!!!! HOW WONDERFUL YOU GOT YOUR BABIES!!! I'm so happy for you and they are so beautiful!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Congratulations! Your babies are adorable!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Congrats, what beauties


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

_What a surprise !







I'm so happy you've gotten your double love after all you've been through ! They are adorable ![attachment=12938:attachment]_


----------

